# Problème avec mes AirPods



## luckiluc (31 Mai 2020)

Bonsoir,
Je rencontre un problème avec mes AirPods. L’écouteur droit a vraisemblablement un problème : pour entendre correctement le son, je dois me tourner dans mon oreille, ce qui le rend instable (et inconfortable). Je l’ai déjà fait tomber (je pense, je ne sais plus si c’était le droit ou le gauche), mais le problème n’est apparu que plus tard (peut être 2 semaines après). Je comptais appeler l’assistance Apple mardi, savez vous si la garantie pourra jouer et comment cela se passera ? (ils ont été achetés en décembre dernier)

Autre question (qui n’est pas liée) : depuis que je les ai reçu, je dois recharger le boîtier (lightning) bien plus souvent que ce qui est promis par Apple. Il m’arrive régulièrement de jouer avec en l’ouvrant et le fermant, mais la batterie doit durer peut être pour 8h d’écoute. Savez vous s’il y a un problème spécial, ou si je dois juste arrêter de l’ouvrir et fermer ? J’avais aussi un appareil Android (Huawei) jusqu’à il y a un mois, je ne sais pas si ça a pu jouer.

En vous remerciant


----------



## RubenF (1 Juin 2020)

Si tes AirPods sont encore garantis sur la première année pas de soucis. 
Si tu as acheté tes AirPods en Apple Store, ils sont garantis deux ans par la loi européenne, donc en principe ça passera aussi en Genius Bar. Donc je t'invite à prendre rdv à partir des réouvertures. Et même si la garantie à sauté depuis quelques jours, je pense qu'Apple sera concilient.


----------



## luckiluc (2 Juin 2020)

Merci pour votre réponse. J’ai pris un RDV téléphonique avec l’assistance. Pensez-vous que la garantie pourra jouer facilement ? Ou bien vaut-il mieux que j’aille en magasin par la suite ? De plus, j’ai contacté la personne qui a acheté les écouteurs, et qui n’a plus de preuve d’achat. Sachant que le modèle est sorti il y a moins d’un an (atteste par le code produit), pensez-vous que cela va passer ?


----------



## RubenF (3 Juin 2020)

En principe si l’appareil est acheté chez Apple, pas besoin de facture, tout est lié au numéro de série. et puis oui en général les garanties passent bien, surtout quand le problème est confirmé par Apple.


----------



## luckiluc (5 Juin 2020)

J’ai eu l’assistance aujourd’hui, la garantie marche et ils vont m’envoyer de quoi remplacer les produits défectueux, qu’il faudra ensuite que je renvoie. En tout cas merci pour vos réponses.


----------

